# Está muriendo más gente y nadie sabe por qué, pues vale



## Turgot (30 Ago 2022)

Este verano está muriendo más gente de lo esperado en España y no podemos saber por qué (eldiario.es) 


_Verano de 2022. Todos los países europeos han sufrido los estragos de la COVID-19, ola estival incluida. Todos se han vacunado. Todos han recurrido a confinamientos y medidas en algún momento de la pandemia. Todos han sufrido olas de calor. Y, sin embargo, solo algunos como España —también Inglaterra y Portugal— están viendo desde junio un exceso de muertes muy por encima de lo esperado. ¿A qué se debe?



En este artículo no hallará la respuesta: solo hipótesis y especulaciones. La solución no se puede encontrar mediante cálculos de servilleta. Los expertos consultados coinciden en que, probablemente, múltiples factores se hayan conjurado en este verano de calor histórico para crear una “tormenta perfecta”. Sobre todo, critican que la lentitud con la que se obtienen los datos impida analizar estos períodos anómalos hasta mucho después, cuando su utilidad ya es cuestionable, y defienden la necesidad de cambios. “¿Para qué queremos el MoMo si cuando se dispara no se hace nada?”, se pregunta un epidemiólogo.




“El problema que tenemos en España es que las defunciones por causa de enfermedad son competencia del Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE), que lo considera una operación estadística y no algo sanitario”, explica a elDiario.es el investigador de la Universidad de Valencia experto en registros de enfermedades y mortalidad Óscar Zurriaga. Como resultado, los datos de 2021 no estarán disponibles hasta finales de este año. Los de 2022, incluidos los de este verano, tendrán que esperar hasta finales de 2023.

El INE tampoco proporciona recuentos provisionales periódicos de causas de muerte. El médico experto en estadísticas de mortalidad Lluís Cirera afirma que nuestros vecinos europeos y occidentales sí lo hacen, “según el certificado médico de defunción de la OMS”. El resultado: “De haber excesos actuales de mortalidad [en España], no podemos cuantificarlos”.

Desde el INE explican que desde el inicio de la pandemia “se ha acelerado en un año la difusión de resultados”, que antes se publicaban “casi dos años” después. “Hay que tener en cuenta que hay más de 12.000 causas distintas de muerte y que el INE debe primero recopilar toda la información del año de referencia y luego, ir adjudicando a cada fallecimiento una causa de muerte principal”, añaden. También aclaran que sí publican “desde hace varios años” una estimación de defunciones semanales.

Si no sabemos las causas de este exceso de muertes, ¿qué sabemos? Los registros civiles nos permiten saber el número total de fallecimientos, su sexo, edad y localidad. Por otra parte, el sistema de monitorización de la mortalidad diaria por todas las causas (MoMo) utiliza esos datos para identificar las desviaciones en la mortalidad respecto a la esperada según las series históricas y estimar, mediante un modelo, cuántas muertes pueden ser debidas al exceso de temperatura.


*Récord de exceso de mortalidad en 2022*
Media semanal diaria de las *muertes observadas* y de las *muertes estimadas* para cada día del verano entre 2015 y 2022. Destacadas, las *olas de calor*


Fuente: Instituto Carlos III, AEMET


“No deja de ser una estimación, pero es lo único que tenemos”, dice Zurriaga. El problema es que el MoMo solo ha atribuido unas 2.000 de las más de 11.000 muertes en exceso observadas en julio al calor. En otras palabras, queda sin explicar más del 80% de ese exceso. ¿A qué se debe?

“Cualquier cosa que se diga no está basada más que en parte en datos reales, por lo que hablar sobre las causas [de este exceso de muertes] es especulación absoluta”, continúa Zurriaga.

El investigador de Fisabio y especialista en medicina preventiva y salud pública Salvador Peiró lleva semanas dándole vueltas a este asunto. “Más allá de la ola de calor, tras el exceso de mortalidad por la COVID-19 deberíamos estar en una temporada de defecto, como está media Europa”, teoriza.

Esta excepcionalidad española es uno de los aspectos que llaman la atención. Según datos recientes, para el mes de junio publicados por Eurostat, el exceso de mortalidad de España casi triplica la media europea, aunque existen grandes diferencias entre países. Algunos, como Italia, Eslovaquia y Bulgaria, presentan menos muertes de las esperadas.

Cirera pide cautela ante estas comparaciones: “Atribuir los excesos de mortalidad a las olas de calor o a la COVID-19 es una mera aproximación a la realidad que sí publican nuestros países vecinos con presteza y exactitud, pero el sistema de registro civil de inscripción de las defunciones no está armonizado en la Unión Europea, por lo que sus recuentos de muertes totales sin causa pueden adolecer de retrasos y no parecen comparables”.

La falta de recursos tampoco ayuda a esclarecer lo que está pasando. “No tenemos hecho ningún análisis sobre el tema, por lo que no me atrevería a concluir nada sin datos en las manos”, responde una epidemióloga especializada en mortalidad en una Comunidad Autónoma. Asegura que el estado de su unidad hace que les resulte “imposible” dedicarse a otros asuntos “más allá del cumplimiento básico que tiene un registro de mortalidad”.

Ante la falta de datos, varias fuentes consultadas han rechazado hacer valoraciones.

*¿Puede ser el calor?*
“Creo que, tras el verano, en el MoMo van a tener que adaptar su sistema de estimación porque creo que están cambiando los parámetros en los que está basado”, comenta Zurriaga. No piensa que eso implique que todo el exceso observado sea debido al calor, pero sí deja claro el papel del cambio climático a la hora de agravar la situación de personas con comorbilidades importantes.

“El cambio climático ya no sabe cómo avisarnos. Nos está pegando golpes en la puerta y como no le hacemos caso ha decidido tirar la puerta abajo. Nos está explotando en las narices. El mensaje más importante es que parte de esto es debido al calor, no tengo duda, y que, o nos ponemos las pilas, o el cambio climático se nos va a llevar por delante”, advierte Zurriaga.

“Si los modelos del MoMo se alimentan de datos de olas de calor más cortas y menos intensas, entonces la fracción atribuible a calor sería mucho mayor en esta temporada”, aventura Peiró. Pero ¿cuánto mayor? “Aunque doblemos el impacto de la ola de calor quedaría mucho exceso de mortalidad por explicar”, añade.

Las 4.600 muertes atribuidas a la temperatura este verano en España ya triplican la media de los últimos cinco años. Cualquier revisión al alza incrementaría aún más esta diferencia. Aun así, teniendo en cuenta que España ha vivido atrapada en olas de calor desde junio (42 días en comparación con el anterior récord de 29, en 2015), muchos expertos creen que el cambio climático ha confundido al modelo del MoMo, aunque no todo el exceso sin atribuir sea debido a la temperatura.

La investigadora del Centro Nacional de Epidemiología Amparo Larrauri adelantaba la semana pasada en Informe Semanal que ya se plantean cambiar el sistema con el que trabaja el MoMo. El objetivo, según sus palabras, sería establecer “de forma algo más precisa esa mortalidad indirecta que, sin duda alguna, está produciendo esta ola de calor, y que potencialmente podría estar relacionada con aspectos sociales y sociosanitarios”.

*¿Puede ser la COVID-19?*
La pandemia de COVID-19 no ha terminado y el SARS-CoV-2 podría parecer el principal sospechoso de este exceso. En una ola con poca presión hospitalaria y cuadros más leves en comparación con fases previas, pero con cifras récord de transmisión, ¿es posible que estén muriendo personas con COVID-19 sin que esto se contabilice?

“Creo que la COVID-19 está interviniendo [en el exceso de muertes], pero no creo que sea la causa principal, me sorprendería”, comenta Zurriaga. “Cuando se certifica una defunción tienes que poner todo lo que hay, ya sea COVID identificado o sospechoso”, explica. Aunque la Estrategia de Vigilancia y Control cambió en marzo, y las pruebas diagnósticas se centran desde entonces en mayores de 60 años y otros vulnerables, la mayor parte del exceso de muertes se concentra en estas edades, sobre todo en mayores de 75 años.

Zurriaga añade que, durante la pandemia, han analizado si la historia clínica de los pacientes coincidía con el certificado de defunción: “No había una coincidencia exacta, pero el número de defunciones de COVID-19 que íbamos dando al día vienen a ser más o menos las que han quedado como confirmadas”. En cualquier caso, cree que los datos de 2021 que salgan a final de este año pueden dar una pista sobre esta posibilidad.

A las muertes directas en personas infectadas por el SARS-CoV-2, habría que sumar las secuelas de la infección, que pueden debilitar a los más mayores y adelantar su fallecimiento. Sin embargo, esto no explicaría por qué no se han observado excesos similares durante la sexta ola, cuya transmisión fue parecida y su ocupación hospitalaria, mayor.

*¿Puede ser la situación del sistema sanitario?*
Inglaterra es uno de los países europeos que este verano está viviendo un exceso de muertes por encima de lo esperado. Al mismo tiempo, sus sistemas sanitario y de cuidados atraviesan una gran crisis: un círculo vicioso con pacientes listos para el alta que no pueden recibirla porque no tienen dónde ir, lo que provoca una escasez de camas y esperas eternas, tanto en Urgencias como en la llegada de las ambulancias.

El periodista de datos del Financial Times John Burn-Murdoch piensa que esta crisis es la responsable principal de su exceso de muertes, algo que han dejado entrever otros expertos. Según su estimación, los excesos de muertes en Inglaterra se reparten entre las enfermedades cardiovasculares, cerebrovasculares, urinarias y de hígado, así como de cáncer y diabetes.

¿Podría estar pasando algo parecido en España? “A lo mejor, la afectación de nuestro sistema sanitario ha sido mucho mayor de lo que pensábamos, pero no tengo datos”, admite Zurriaga. En regiones como Madrid, por ejemplo, las listas de espera se han disparado y se encuentran en máximos históricos para las pruebas diagnósticas.

Otra posibilidad sería el descontrol de los pacientes crónicos por los retrasos provocados por la pandemia, pero Peiró cree que, en ese caso, las muertes serían solo una pequeña proporción del problema. “Eso no se traduciría solo en fallecimientos, sino sobre todo en hospitales y urgencias llenos de crónicos descompensados: personas con insuficiencia cardíaca, diabetes descompensadas, ictus… y los sanitarios con los que hablo no tienen esa sensación”.

*La causa más probable: una tormenta perfecta*
Los entrevistados consideran que en España se ha juntado una constelación de factores. “Hay una parte de exceso de calor, una parte de COVID-19, una parte de una peor asistencia sanitaria. Se junta todo para conseguir una especie de tormenta perfecta que lleva a estos excesos de mortalidad”, afirma Zurriaga.

Este experto señala que la mayor parte de los excesos de mortalidad mostrados por el MoMo se ven en las personas mayores: “Si le juntas varios eventos adversos a una persona con peor estado de salud y muchas comorbilidades, tiene muchas papeletas para morirse”. El aumento en la edad media de los pacientes ingresados con COVID-19 también explicaría que las UCI estén en mínimos históricos: muchos médicos se muestran reticentes a que las personas más mayores y frágiles pasen por estas unidades por cuestiones éticas y su menor probabilidad de supervivencia.

A esto hay que sumar que no todas las Comunidades Autónomas tienen un exceso de muertes similar: algunas, como Cantabria, duplican la media nacional. “Las cifras se tienen que estudiar muy bien”, explicaba a Efe la presidenta de la Sociedad Española de Epidemiología, Elena Vanessa Martínez, con relación al último informe del MoMo: “Después de analizar los datos, solo podremos tener posibles hipótesis de lo que está pasando. Luego, hay que investigar más a fondo, no es tan fácil, sobre todo cuando hay tantos factores involucrados”.

Peiró cree que todas las posibles hipótesis tienen argumentos a favor y en contra, pero no piensa que los análisis por causas de muerte vayan a ayudar: “Mi impresión subjetiva es que [los excesos] no parecen encontrarse en alguna causa específica, sino que se distribuyen entre todas las causas habituales en las personas mayores”.

Cualquier teoría deberá explicar por qué ahora y por qué no en toda Europa. La COVID-19 y las vacunas llevan mucho tiempo con nosotros, y las medidas contra la pandemia —sobre todo las más severas, como los confinamientos— han quedado atrás. La única novedad este verano ha sido una ola de calor anómala por su dureza, duración y extensión geográfica.

*Médicos y epidemiólogos piden cambios*
Los expertos consultados critican que, ante una situación como la vivida este verano, lleve tanto tiempo estudiar sus causas. “Podemos funcionar con la mortalidad a un año vista porque no suele haber cambios radicales, pero cuando los hay no nos podemos enterar y eso es un problema gordo”, lamenta Zurriaga.

El investigador asegura que se podría codificar la causa de muerte a tres meses vista en situaciones anómalas como la actual: “Podríamos estar a tres meses de saber lo que ha sucedido”. También recuerda que “quien certifica la defunción es un sanitario”, por lo que ese dato no debería ser complicado de registrar en la historia del paciente para que se pudiera utilizar.


Cirera considera urgente que la Organización Médica Colegial “solucione este anacronismo”, en referencia a la falta de un certificado electrónico de defunción. “Falta coordinación entre el INE y el Ministerio de Sanidad en temas de estadística de causas de muerte”, afirma. Es una apreciación con la que coinciden otros expertos consultados.

“Nunca hemos podido convencer al INE [en que la causa de defunción es un dato sanitario y no estadístico] y espero que la Agencia Estatal de Salud Pública pueda tener más fuerza, o más interés Sanidad, que nunca ha querido entrar en este tipo de discusiones competenciales”, añade Zurriaga. “Hay que hacer más hincapié, y tengo esperanza a raíz de la estrategia de vigilancia recientemente aprobada, pero falta que Sanidad lo entienda”,dice._


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

Hemos inyectado múltiples sustancias experimentales de múltiples marcas al 90% dela población. Ahora muere más gente pero no tenemos mi idea de lo que puede ser.

Si lo supiéramos habría linchamientos por doquier.


----------



## qpow (30 Ago 2022)

Por la guerra de Putin.


----------



## Hermenauta (30 Ago 2022)

Resulta curioso que la unica hipotesis que ni se les pasa por la cabeza sean los posibles efectos secundarios de haber inoculado en masa una terapia genetica experimental a la poblacion.


----------



## gester (30 Ago 2022)

De la kakuna no es ....


----------



## entropio (30 Ago 2022)

Vaculerdo muerto, abono pa mi huerto.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (30 Ago 2022)

Es el heteropatricarcado.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (30 Ago 2022)

Preparan el terreno, yo creo que al final sale... se de un muerto con 43 con la enfermedad de Clarkson que por casualidad también es efecto secundario...

En dos días fallecido, de repente.


----------



## Sistémico (30 Ago 2022)

Siempre muere gente. Lo que pasa, es que ahora nos fijamos más. Sea como sea, la kakuna no es la causante.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (30 Ago 2022)

El elefante en la habitación


----------



## Karlb (30 Ago 2022)

El hijo de una hiena este que todo lo sabe y ahora resulta que esto no lo sabe. Que pregunte a su amiga la mujer del gordo Ferreras.

Yo dijo que es por la lgtbifobia y por culpa de Ayuso en este caso.


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

Los del ministerio del reto demográfico están sacando el champán. Todo va según el plan.






¿Qué es el Reto Demográfico?


Que_es_el_reto_demográfico



www.miteco.gob.es


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Ago 2022)

No pueden ser las vakuñas experimentales, porque eso es lo que decían que pasaría los malvados negacionistas. Así que nos quedaremos sin saber y sobretodo sin investigar.


----------



## brickworld (30 Ago 2022)

Jodidos sanitarios y médicos de los cojones, callados como putas claro... Siempre han sido lo mismo en este país FUNCIVAGOS lejos de la dedicación que requiere este trabajo y más preocupados por sus trienios y vacaciones que por la salud

Por supuesto CORPORATIVISTAS como los que más y defendiendo y cubriendo errores médicos de sus compañeritos de mierda 

Y ahora con esta MIERDA ENCIMA DE LAS VACUNAS MILAGROSAS haciendo lo mismo CALLADOS COMO PUTAS y dejando hablar a gilipollas del calentamiento hueval y sus cojones morenos


----------



## Burbujo II (30 Ago 2022)

* 4.600 MUERTOS POR EL CALOR EXTREMO EN ESPAÑA *

Y eso en el primer barrido.

Los datos definitivos saldrán por octubre- noviembre.

El calorj nomsisteh.

El colapso de la Sanidad y que te den 7 meses para una operación, tampoco.


----------



## Ponix (30 Ago 2022)

Machismo??


----------



## Burbujo II (30 Ago 2022)

Y añadimos:







Taluec.


----------



## pcbyte (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Hemos inyectado múltiples sustancias experimentales de múltiples marcas al 90% dela población. Ahora muere más gente pero no tenemos mi idea de lo que puede ser.
> 
> Si lo supiéramos habría linchamientos por doquier.



Los 20000 muertos en residencias de ancianos fue antes de inyectar sustancias experimentales en la población.


----------



## inteño (30 Ago 2022)

El agosto de 2021 también tuvo una sobremortalidad de 8000 personas. Justo después de la segunda banderilla para población general.


----------



## jus (30 Ago 2022)

Se muere gente mayor... ¿algún problema tenéis con esto?

Sobra gente en españa por todas partes, sobre todo viejos, qué queréis que os diga.


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> Los 20000 muertos en residencias de ancianos fue antes de inyectar sustancias experimentales en la población.



Nunca se me olvidarán las fotografías de comandos militares entrando en las residencias para gasear.... digo fumigar mientras confinaban a la población. Ojos que no ven...

Un señor con chepa fue el organizador.


----------



## secuestrado (30 Ago 2022)

Es cualquier cosa menos la vacuna experimental.


----------



## louis.gara (30 Ago 2022)

España, el país europeo con más vacunados


Está por delante de Bélgica, con el 57,21 % de vacunados, e incluso del Reino Unido (56,49 %) y de Alemania (52,58 %)




www.elperiodico.com





Estamos en la Champions league de parados, muertos y vacunados.

Resuelto el gran misterio, Grazie Antonio!!


----------



## Burbujo II (30 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> * 4.600 MUERTOS POR EL CALOR EXTREMO EN ESPAÑA *
> 
> Y eso en el primer barrido.
> 
> ...











Ayuso vacila al Defensor del Pueblo: sin datos del plan de urgencias extrahospitalarias - Crónica Libre


Meses lleva Ángel Gabilondo pidiendo a la Comunidad de Madrid los documentos que justifiquen por qué siguen cerradas […]




cronicalibre.com





Meses lleva Ángel Gabilondo pidiendo a la Comunidad de Madrid los documentos que justifiquen por qué siguen cerradas las Urgencias de los Centros de salud, desde su clausura en marzo de 2020 a causa de la pandemia


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (30 Ago 2022)

Dice el tal Zurriaga que no saben porque, pero 2 parrafos más abajo dice que claramente es el cambio climático jajajajajaja


----------



## ecolin (30 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Jodidos sanitarios y médicos de los cojones, callados como putas claro... Siempre han sido lo mismo en este país FUNCIVAGOS lejos de la dedicación que requiere este trabajo y más preocupados por sus trienios y vacaciones que por la salud
> 
> Por supuesto CORPORATIVISTAS como los que más y defendiendo y cubriendo errores médicos de sus compañeritos de mierda
> 
> Y ahora con esta MIERDA ENCIMA DE LAS VACUNAS MILAGROSAS haciendo lo mismo CALLADOS COMO PUTAS y dejando hablar a gilipollas del calentamiento hueval y sus cojones morenos



Sacado del propio artículo:

_“Hay una parte de exceso de calor, una parte de COVID-19, una parte de una *peor asistencia sanitaria*. Se junta todo para conseguir una especie de tormenta perfecta que lleva a estos excesos de mortalidad”, afirma Zurriaga._

Ahí lo tienes.

A las dos ínfimas partes procedentes directamente del COVID-19 y del calor puntual, en la falta de asistencia sanitaria tienes tanto las patologías "naturales" no atendidas como las patologías y complicaciones derivadas de la propia vacuna, que ya para colmo de la desvergüenza las niegan.

Hace ya tiempo que el sector sanitario esta haciendo auténticas burradas, pasando a ser "algo" más que los meros colaboradores necesarios de políticos y demas calaña.


----------



## grom (30 Ago 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Este verano está muriendo más gente de lo esperado en España y no podemos saber por qué (eldiario.es)
> 
> 
> _Verano de 2022. Todos los países europeos han sufrido los estragos de la COVID-19, ola estival incluida. Todos se han vacunado. Todos han recurrido a confinamientos y medidas en algún momento de la pandemia. Todos han sufrido olas de calor. Y, sin embargo, solo algunos como España —también Inglaterra y Portugal— están viendo desde junio un exceso de muertes muy por encima de lo esperado. ¿A qué se debe?
> ...



Por las vacunas y el cierre de la sanidad publica


----------



## Ponix (30 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> * 4.600 MUERTOS POR EL CALOR EXTREMO EN ESPAÑA *
> 
> Y eso en el primer barrido.
> 
> ...





pcbyte dijo:


> Los 20000 muertos en residencias de ancianos fue antes de inyectar sustancias experimentales en la población.



Ahí directamente se hacía morfico


----------



## Burbujo II (30 Ago 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Resulta curioso que la unica hipotesis que ni se les pasa por la cabeza sean los posibles efectos secundarios de haber inoculado en masa una terapia genetica experimental a la poblacion.





entropio dijo:


> Vaculerdo muerto, abono pa mi huerto.





Sistémico dijo:


> Siempre muere gente. Lo que pasa, es que ahora nos fijamos más. Sea como sea, la kakuna no es la causante.





Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> El elefante en la habitación





pcbyte dijo:


> Los 20000 muertos en residencias de ancianos fue antes de inyectar sustancias experimentales en la población.





inteño dijo:


> El agosto de 2021 también tuvo una sobremortalidad de 8000 personas. Justo después de la segunda banderilla para población general.





louis.gara dijo:


> España, el país europeo con más vacunados
> 
> 
> Está por delante de Bélgica, con el 57,21 % de vacunados, e incluso del Reino Unido (56,49 %) y de Alemania (52,58 %)
> ...





Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Dice el tal Zurriaga que no saben porque, pero 2 parrafos más abajo dice que claramente es el cambio climático jajajajajaja





ecolin dijo:


> Sacado del propio artículo:
> 
> _“Hay una parte de exceso de calor, una parte de COVID-19, una parte de una *peor asistencia sanitaria*. Se junta todo para conseguir una especie de tormenta perfecta que lleva a estos excesos de mortalidad”, afirma Zurriaga._
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbujo II (30 Ago 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Ahí directamente se hacía morfico



No, no se hacía mórfico.

Fue por dos factores:

- El abandono debido a la HISTERIA sembrada por los histéricos con vídeos fakes de chinos muriéndose por las calles, entre otras cosas.

- El colapso.

Y ya.


----------



## ueee3 (30 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> No, no se hacía mórfico.
> 
> Fue por dos factores:
> 
> ...



Tú eres un hijo de puta. Como se te nota para quién trabajas.

O sea que el miedo lo propagaron los de los vídeos de China, que veían cuatro gatos y además anterior al confinamiento, y no los medios de comunicación a diario y a todas horas.

Y claro que hubo morfico, además de abandono y no sé si como dicen algunos fumigación.

Como puedes negar lo del mórfico? Increíble.


----------



## Turgot (30 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> No, no se hacía mórfico.
> 
> Fue por dos factores:
> 
> ...


----------



## Menchi (30 Ago 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Este verano está muriendo más gente de lo esperado en España y *no podemos saber por qué* (eldiario.es)



"No podemos saber por qué"...

Pero bien que ha tratado todo los contagios sospechosos de ser COVID con protocolos realizados sobre la marca y pinchar un tratamiento experimental porque sabían que era esencial para la "inmunidad"... y todo eso sin haber aislado el virus para estudiarlo con bases reales y no suposiciones.

Para eso, para jugar con la salud de la gente sin tener muy claro cómo funcionaba, para eso sí han PODIDO hacerlo todo sin problemas.

Se me llevan los demonios sabiendo que se me están riendo en la cara y no poder darle un estacazo en la cabeza a todo hijo de puta que me defienda esta mierda de argumentos. Todo se reduce a tener fe en la "ciencia" y en sus 100tifikos.

Aunque también ese podemos puede sugerir que preguntando qué puede ser llega un momento en que todos dan la callada por respuesta y le dicen "Tienes las narirces muy largas, no la metas en asuntos que no son de tu incumbencia".


----------



## Burbujo II (30 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tú eres un hijo de puta. Como se te nota para quién trabajas.
> 
> O sea que el miedo lo propagaron los de los vídeos de China, que veían cuatro gatos y además anterior al confinamiento, y no los medios de comunicación a diario y a todas horas.
> 
> ...



Vete a cagar al corral, majo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Ago 2022)

El cambio climático, que viene muy fuerte este año...


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (30 Ago 2022)

Vaya! Qué lastima! Otro día más con mortalidad darwinista.


----------



## Can Cervecero (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Marco Porcio (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Hemos inyectado múltiples sustancias experimentales de múltiples marcas al 90% dela población. Ahora muere más gente pero no tenemos mi idea de lo que puede ser.
> 
> Si lo supiéramos habría linchamientos por doquier.



Que mania con decir experimentales, eso estaba más que experimentado y probado durante años cuando se empezaron a suministrar.


----------



## Morototeo (30 Ago 2022)

tenedlo claro, NUNCA SERA DE LAS VACUNAS... NUNCA... NUNCA


----------



## Schopenhart (30 Ago 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Es el heteropatricarcado.



Es por la moda de aplacar la sed del verano vía Monster


----------



## Abort&cospelo (30 Ago 2022)

España, pais experimental y ombligo del mundo.


----------



## Sportacus (30 Ago 2022)

Medalla de Oro en seudovacunación:


----------



## Bulbai (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Hemos inyectado múltiples sustancias experimentales de múltiples marcas al 90% dela población. Ahora muere más gente pero no tenemos mi idea de lo que puede ser.
> 
> Si lo supiéramos habría linchamientos por doquier.



Saberlo, lo sabemos pero somos cuatro gatos.


----------



## Burbujo II (30 Ago 2022)

Bulbai dijo:


> Saberlo, lo sabemos pero somos cuatro gatos.



Loz elegidoz purazangrez.

*GÑ*


----------



## tarrito (30 Ago 2022)

sabiendo que de la kakuna NO es... debe ser que los vivos venían también de Ucrania


----------



## zirick (30 Ago 2022)

Asumí hace tiempo que mucha gente de mi entorno moriría a consecuencia de las vacunas pero lo peor son los enfermos jóvenes de turbo cáncer, es una barbaridad. Ya han muerto unos cuantos trivacunados y ahora mismo tengo al menos tres jóvenes diagnosticados en mi entorno que sé que no se van a salvar. Mi compañero de trabajo infartó al día siguiente de ponerse la segunda dosis, no ha vuelto a trabajar, no puede hacer esfuerzos pero al menos sigue vivo (deportista y sin vicios)


----------



## Bulbai (30 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Loz elegidoz purazangrez.
> 
> *GÑ*



Los que no tenemos en un 94% anomalías y cuerpos extraños en nuestra sangre.


----------



## Alew (30 Ago 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Resulta curioso que la unica hipotesis que ni se les pasa por la cabeza sean los posibles efectos secundarios de haber inoculado en masa una terapia genetica experimental a la poblacion.



Autocensura. El único intocable parece ser De Prada. Debe ser accionista del medio en el que escribe.

Por cierto las vacunas aprobadas de toda la vida, no tienen un porcentaje residual de muerte asociadas?


----------



## Camaro SS (30 Ago 2022)

Si no atiendes a los enfermos muere más gente. Ha pasado toda la vida.


----------



## Morototeo (30 Ago 2022)

NO SABEN DE QUE ES, pero lo que si saben es que No es por las vacunas, CON DOS COJONES.. jajaja, y habrá gente que se lo trague,


----------



## SEVEN (30 Ago 2022)

Gestión pública elevada a su enésima potencia: Incapacidad, falta de previsión, ocurrencias, seguidismo, amiguismo, ineficiencia, despotismo, impunidad,.... nadie responde de nada.


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Si no atiendes a los enfermos muere más gente. Ha pasado toda la vida.



La repentinitis es rampante en gente joven. Eso no se puede achacar a falta de atención médica, al contrario, todos pasaron por consulta repetidanente a poner el brazo para salir más fuertes. Parece mas bien exceso de celo.


----------



## midelburgo (30 Ago 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Resulta curioso que la unica hipotesis que ni se les pasa por la cabeza sean los posibles efectos secundarios de haber inoculado en masa una terapia genetica experimental a la poblacion.



Hombre. El propósito del artículo es tirar balones fuera. No hace falta leer más que los epígrafes.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (30 Ago 2022)

El Covic no es, porque Mata más tu machismo que el Coronavirus. Lo dijo la Montero.
El pinchazo de algo sin probar del todo no es, porque es muy seguro. Lo dijo la Esteban.

Entonces nos queda un artículo como éste: "no se podía de saber, no se puede de saber y ya lo tenemos preparado para que nunca se pueda de saber".
Pensaba que me tocaría esperar a navidades para que el INE dijera los muertos del 2021 totales, pero va a ser mucho más, me parece. A ver si en el 23 que haya elecciones o algo, y ya tengan de qué hablar...


----------



## Ponix (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> La repentinitis es rampante en gente joven. Eso no se puede achacar a falta de atención médica, ak contrario, todos pasaron por consulta repetidanente a poner el brazo para salir más fuertes. Parece mas bien exceso de celo.



Más claro agua. Falta de atención médica... Es ridículo.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Ago 2022)

el plan sigue su curso perfectamente...







...y nadie sospecha nada...

taluecs


----------



## Khazario (30 Ago 2022)

Otra puta mentira mediática más para aterrorizar a los langostos. Aquí no muere ni el tato.


----------



## Turbocalbo (30 Ago 2022)

esta muriendo gente que nunca habia morido antes por causas que siempre han pachao, como el pinchamiento semivoluntario de tratamientos esterilizantes inmunizDores del raciocinio con milnovechentosnovechentaypicos sobre todo picos, de efectos secondaryos.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Ago 2022)

_El cambio climático, que viene muy fuerte este año.._.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Este verano está muriendo más gente de lo esperado en España y no podemos saber por qué (eldiario.es)
> 
> 
> _Verano de 2022. Todos los países europeos han sufrido los estragos de la COVID-19, ola estival incluida. Todos se han vacunado. Todos han recurrido a confinamientos y medidas en algún momento de la pandemia. Todos han sufrido olas de calor. Y, sin embargo, solo algunos como España —también Inglaterra y Portugal— están viendo desde junio un exceso de muertes muy por encima de lo esperado. ¿A qué se debe?
> ...









La PROTEINA S del virus es una TOXINA, una BIOARMA con EFECTOS CARDIOVASCULARES (entre otros) A LARGO PLAZO.


Interesantes aportes, muchas gracias. Dado que la ACE2 se expresa en gran cantidad en el aparato digestivo podría ser una posible vía de entrada por ejemplo comida o bebida contaminada por gotículas con el virus, al introducirse directamente en el estómago y pasar al tracto digestivo y luego de...




www.burbuja.info






tañuec


----------



## Arthas98 (30 Ago 2022)

¿Dónde están las decenas de millones de muertos que yo las vea?


----------



## Locoderemate (30 Ago 2022)

A ver si nos conocemos y vamos quedando para tomar algo de tanto en tanto, ya invito yo


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (30 Ago 2022)

*El exceso de mortalidad se dispara: julio quintuplica los fallecimientos por covid

Los expertos apuntan que, aunque las causas pueden ser varias, estos decesos podrían ser efectos colaterales del confinamiento*









El exceso de mortalidad se dispara: julio quintuplica los fallecimientos por covid


En julio, murieron 11.264 personas más de las esperadas, esto es, seis veces más con respecto a la serie histórica de la media de este mes




theobjective.com


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Ago 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Resulta curioso que la unica hipotesis que ni se les pasa por la cabeza sean los posibles efectos secundarios de haber inoculado en masa una terapia genetica experimental a la poblacion.



Igual que a ti no se te pasa la hipotesis que era veneno deliberado y que los que escriben el articulo son los mismos que genocidan en masa, y no tontitos que no se empanan


----------



## Adler Paulson (30 Ago 2022)

Asi se reduce la población


----------



## porromtrumpero (30 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> El elefante en la habitación



El diplodocus más bien


----------



## Euron G. (30 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>



La psyop de las cajas en el avión es acojonante macho. ¿De verdad a la gente no le saltaban todas las alarmas con la burda performance, desde el minuto 1?


----------



## Julio "el capo" Iglesias (30 Ago 2022)

Parece que simplemente hemos de fluir con lo que suceda,
Y asegurar ni entrar en los pensamientos bajos que solo estropean nuestro bienestar.


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Ago 2022)

La ciencia que todo lo sabia hasta hace poco ahora no solo no sabe, sino que NO PUEDE saber por que


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Ago 2022)

Cuarentones y cincuentones de vida sedentaria, estan chafando la oreja, de infartos y canceres fulminantes...

PD- Que cosas pasan, burbus !!!.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (30 Ago 2022)

Fallecen por la ola de calor lanzada desde Moscú por Putin


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (30 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuarentones y cincuentones de vida sedentaria, estan chafando la oreja, de infartos y canceres fulminantes...
> 
> PD- Que cosas pasan, burbus !!!.



Si si, échale un vistazo al euromomo anda, precisamente el grupo con mayor mortalidad es el de 0-14 años seguido del de 15-44.









Graphs and maps from EUROMOMO







www.euromomo.eu


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Hemos inyectado múltiples sustancias experimentales de múltiples marcas al 90% dela población. Ahora muere más gente pero no tenemos mi idea de lo que puede ser.
> 
> Si lo supiéramos habría linchamientos por doquier.



No lo descartes aún.
Padre, Tío, abuelo... que hayan perdido a un@ pituf@ de menos de cinco años por seguir instrucciones, sin preguntar y por fiarse de quién no debían, en una edad en la que el crío es el "alma y la alegría de la familia", cuando el duelo, por la perdida, te sigue martirizando y la culpa se apodera de tu ser...*¡¡¡ESA SERÁ LA CHISPA QUE ENCIENDA LA LLAMA QUE PRENDA EN LA ESTOPA!!!*


----------



## pcbyte (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Nunca se me olvidarán las fotografías de comandos militares entrando en las residencias para gasear.... digo fumigar mientras confinaban a la población. Ojos que no ven...
> 
> Un señor con chepa fue el organizador.



Que has fumado?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Ago 2022)

Eso es porque no tendréis WiFI.


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> Que has fumado?



Mirad! Un imbécil a las tres!

*Los militares ya han desinfectado 2.700 residencias de ancianos*

Un contingente de 7.780 uniformados está desplegado hoy en la “Operación Balmis”









Coronavirus: Los militares ya han desinfectado 2.700 residencias de ancianos


Un contingente de 7.780 uniformados está desplegado hoy en la “Operación Balmis”




www.larazon.es





su principal misión sigue siendo la *desinfección de puntos críticos* por toda la geografía española y hoy continuarán con dicha labor en *17 estaciones* de tren, *dos aeropuertos*, *dos puertos*, *tres centros penitenciarios* (Melilla y Las Palmas II y Tenerife), *tres hospitales*, *20 centros de salud* y *195 residencias*. Al finalizar el día, ha destacado el general, los miembros de los dos Ejércitos, la Armada y la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) *habrán desinfectado ya unos 2.700 geriátricos*. Además, estos últimos procederán a fumigar marquesinas próximas a hospitales en la Comunidad de Madrid.


----------



## pcbyte (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Mirad! Un imbécil a las tres!
> 
> *Los militares ya han desinfectado 2.700 residencias de ancianos*
> 
> ...



Espero que te mejores de lo tuyo. Animo.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (30 Ago 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> Los 20000 muertos en residencias de ancianos fue antes de inyectar sustancias experimentales en la población.



Léete el informe Barbastro, redactado por un médico al que callaron por ser el primero que levantó las alfombras.
Igualmente, las "antigripales" de esos años ya llevaban, en su composición, ciertos ingredientes secretos que junto con "peligrosos adyuvantes" facilitaron "el dar pasaporte al barrio de los callaos" a quienes más se les tenían que cuidar.


----------



## pcbyte (30 Ago 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Léete el informe Barbastro, redactado por un médico al que callaron por ser el primero que levantó las alfombras.
> Igualmente, las "antigripales" de esos años ya llevaban, en su composición, ciertos ingredientes secretos que junto con "peligrosos adyuvantes" facilitaron "el dar pasaporte al barrio de los callaos" a quienes más se les tenían que cuidar.



Yo tengo una vida. No puedo perder el tempo leyendo magufadas.


----------



## imaginARIO (30 Ago 2022)

En los últimos tiempos un par de vecinos viejos, nonagenarios.
Y luego algún emponzoñado con cáncer en la sesentena.
Si ese es el plan, va lento y mal.


----------



## NORDWAND (30 Ago 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> tenedlo claro, NUNCA SERA DE LAS VACUNAS... NUNCA... NUNCA



Mejor dicho, nunca aceptarán que les han engañado como a gilipollas... Nunca... Nunca


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> Espero que te mejores de lo tuyo. Animo.



ADN de retrasado + ARN de Pfizer/Moderna = un mundo feliz en 2030.


----------



## Fabs (30 Ago 2022)

Ha sido el calentamiento solar causado por la mezquina humanidad doliente y contaminante.


----------



## pcbyte (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> ADN de retrasado + ARN de Pfizer/Moderna = un mundo feliz en 2030.



La gallina.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (30 Ago 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Que mania con decir experimentales, eso estaba más que experimentado y probado durante años cuando se empezaron a suministrar.



Probado para matar...¡¡¡INDUDABLEMENTE!!!

Habría que denominar a estas pócimas 007-PFIZER


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (30 Ago 2022)

no se podía saber


----------



## Karlos Smith (30 Ago 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> La gallina.



No entiendo lo de negar que se fumigaron con germicidas las residencias.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (30 Ago 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> Ha sido el calentamiento solar causado por la mezquina humanidad doliente y contaminante.



Interesante el canal "QR Archive", va mi Zanks por tu aporte.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (30 Ago 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> Yo tengo una vida. No puedo perder el tempo leyendo magufadas.



Por donde pasas no paras de recibir collejas. Das pena.


----------



## Feyerabend (30 Ago 2022)

Dos anhos con la sanidad paralizada y sin dar citas, sin hacer seguimientos a pacientes de riesgo y sin diagnosticar como se hacía antes pues ahora vienen las consecuencias de enfermedades no detectadas.


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Eso es porque no tendréis WiFI.



¿Pero serán felices?


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (30 Ago 2022)

El PLAN marcha BIEN.
Pronto el mundo será un lugar mejor. Mucho mejor. Solo hay que esperar que pase todo esto.
Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Ago 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Este verano está muriendo más gente de lo esperado en España y no podemos saber por qué (eldiario.es)
> 
> 
> _Verano de 2022. Todos los países europeos han sufrido los estragos de la COVID-19, ola estival incluida. Todos se han vacunado. Todos han recurrido a confinamientos y medidas en algún momento de la pandemia. Todos han sufrido olas de calor. Y, sin embargo, solo algunos como España —también Inglaterra y Portugal— están viendo desde junio un exceso de muertes muy por encima de lo esperado. ¿A qué se debe?
> ...



Dicen en El diario que la vacuna no es porqué en otros países no está habiendo exceso. En algunos si en otros no


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (30 Ago 2022)

Los Yankees también lo han percibido, pero ellos, al menos, lo catalogan como genocidio.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (30 Ago 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Dos anhos con la sanidad paralizada y sin dar citas, sin hacer seguimientos a pacientes de riesgo y sin diagnosticar como se hacía antes pues ahora vienen las consecuencias de enfermedades no detectadas.



Agenda 2030. No entenderás nada, y serás feliz.
Claro que sí, es eso.


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Ago 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> El PLAN marcha BIEN.
> Pronto el mundo será un lugar mejor. Mucho mejor. Solo hay que esperar que pase todo esto.
> Tiempo al tiempo.



La verdad es que menuda limpia de subnormales.


----------



## Feyerabend (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> La repentinitis es rampante en gente joven. Eso no se puede achacar a falta de atención médica, al contrario, todos pasaron por consulta repetidanente a poner el brazo para salir más fuertes. Parece mas bien exceso de celo.



Sigues por aquí todavía con tus magufadas? Se inventó un cualquiera en Argentina lo de repentinitis y ahora lo vais soltando por todos lados. Sigues usando tu metodología científica de coger casos concretos y inventarte el diagnóstico sin tener ni idea de lo que sucede?
Ya debería estar todo Dios muerto, lo pronosticaste para Noviembre, el veneno letal de masas que curiosamente mata solo un poco a un par de viejos y a cuatro casos aislados.


----------



## entrance33 (30 Ago 2022)

"_La única novedad este verano ha sido una ola de calor anómala por su dureza, duración y extensión geográfica."_

Ni una mínima sugerencia ni indicio de que la bakuna pueda tener nada que ver con el asunto   .

Me parece genial, al rebaño hay que tenerlo amansado para que obedezca servirlmente.


----------



## Tonimn (30 Ago 2022)

Recuerdo en los 80 cada vez que iba a la doctora de cabecera por cualquier cosa me derivaba a un especialista y en pocos días me atendía.
Hace tiempo que lo normal es que eviten derivar a especialistas y si lo hacen te toca luego esperar un año o más. Salvo que sea algo que atiendan en urgencias.


----------



## gester (30 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Dicen en El diario que la vacuna no es porqué en otros países no está habiendo exceso. En algunos si en otros no



Dicen también que en unos países se han vacunado más y en otros menos? A lo mejor si ponen las estadísticas y ven que en los países donde más se ha vacunado, más exceso de muertes hay, algún retrasado puede unir los puntos.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (30 Ago 2022)

Es por la escasez de hielo.


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Ago 2022)

El único argumento que dan para decir que "no es por las vacunas" es;

1.En todos los países se han vacunado pero no hay exceso de mortalidad. Así que es una Magufada podría ser por el signo del zodiaco 

este argumento es basura por:
- no todos los países se han vacunado las mismas marcas y mismo orden
- cada país tiene pirámides de población diferentes
- cada país se han vacunado en fecha diferentes y en los gráficos no se aprecia todo el recorrido sino meses primavera -verano. Me juego lo que queráis a que en otros meses si ha habido exceso en algunos países 


Pero el contra argumento brutal es * ™En otros países no ha habido excesos de mortalidad por Covid, por tanto ¿El Covid no existe?¿El Covid no fue la causa de muerte del exceso de mortalidad en los meses duros de la pandemia?*


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Sigues por aquí todavía con tus magufadas? Se inventó un cualquiera en Argentina lo de repentinitis y ahora lo vais soltando por todos lados. Sigues usando tu metodología científica de coger casos concretos y inventarte el diagnóstico sin tener ni idea de lo que sucede?
> Ya debería estar todo Dios muerto, lo pronosticaste para Noviembre, el veneno letal de masas que curiosamente mata solo un poco a un par de viejos y a cuatro casos aislados.



Mira las cifras de exceso de mortalidad por toda la UE con Hezpaña y Portugal a la cabeza, los dos paises con más borregada covidista.

Y presta atención a la distribución por edades, muy curiosa.

Datos ampliamente publicados en este foro con actualizaciones continuas.

Espero por los desgraciados qie te soportan qie si algo tivieres hayas hecho testamento.

El matarratas lento actual se inventó porque con el rápido de antes aprendían los ratones.


----------



## Murray's (30 Ago 2022)

Suicidios??


----------



## HaCHa (30 Ago 2022)

¿Cual es la parte que no habéis entendido de esto?:


> _Todos se han vacunado. Todos han recurrido a confinamientos y medidas en algún momento de la pandemia. Todos han sufrido olas de calor. Y, sin embargo, solo algunos como España —también Inglaterra y Portugal— están viendo desde junio un exceso de muertes muy por encima de lo esperado. _



Si fuera un efecto de la vacuna, el exceso de muertes sería global, subnormales. Os lo están diciendo desde el minuto uno.
Xtiaputa, que ya lleváis buscando una masacre oculta desde hace más de un año. Una masacre oculta, rediós. Qué esquizofrenia.


----------



## pcbyte (30 Ago 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> No entiendo lo de negar que se fumigaron con germicidas las residencias.



El huevo.


----------



## pcbyte (30 Ago 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Por donde pasas no paras de recibir collejas. Das pena.



Eso es porque eres muy sensible.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (30 Ago 2022)

Son los misterios del factor E. Allá donde no se entiende una cosa siempre están "ellos". Ellos, los que mandan por ahí arriba y no dan la cara, los que se esconden tras sociedades secretas, a partir de ahora conocidos como el factor E.
Cuando el factor E se introduce en una ecuación las cosas empiezan a entenderse, todo cobra sentido.


----------



## Sr. Breve (30 Ago 2022)

en la tele dicen que es por "la caló"


----------



## DarkNight (30 Ago 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Este verano está muriendo más gente de lo esperado en España y no podemos saber por qué (eldiario.es)
> 
> 
> _Verano de 2022. Todos los países europeos han sufrido los estragos de la COVID-19, ola estival incluida. Todos se han vacunado. Todos han recurrido a confinamientos y medidas en algún momento de la pandemia. Todos han sufrido olas de calor. Y, sin embargo, solo algunos como España —también Inglaterra y Portugal— están viendo desde junio un exceso de muertes muy por encima de lo esperado. ¿A qué se debe?
> ...



El periodista no sabe por qué es, ni tampoco sabe por qué en su cuenta corriente hay pasta de Pfizer. Cosas que pasan


----------



## Chorche (30 Ago 2022)

Brutal..
Aquí NO esplican lo que SI está pasando


----------



## montytorri (30 Ago 2022)

Y en Italia no ?


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Ago 2022)

Lo saben, pero como son muy modestos no lo quieren decir: CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO.


----------



## Mcgregor (30 Ago 2022)

El machismo y la violencia vicaria y de genero están detrás de ese incremento de muertos no hay lugar a la duda


----------



## VOXero (30 Ago 2022)

Espero que la siensia encuentre pronto una vacuna para esta brutal sobremortalidad de origen desconocido


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Ago 2022)

Que se pinche al 90% de la población algo sin apenas probar seguro que no tiene nada que ver, también mencionan a Reino Unido y Portugal en el artículo, 2 países que tienen también buen % de vacunados (Portugal incluso más que España)...


----------



## cuasi-pepito (30 Ago 2022)

Yo empiezo a pensar que a la gente LA DA IGUAL QUE MUERAN SUS FAMILIARES.

No es que lo deseen, pero una vez ocurrido el luctuoso deceso...como que ya no quieren darle más vueltas y lo ven con un toque de tranquilidad...de alguien que ya no genera exigencias ni problemas.


----------



## Feyerabend (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Mira las cifras de exceso de mortalidad por toda la UE con Hezpaña y Portugal a la cabeza, los dos paises con más borregada covidista.
> 
> Y presta atención a la distribución por edades, muy curiosa.
> 
> ...



Mira me he cogido al azar las estadísticas de Polonia de muertes en 2022, 2021, 2020 y 2019 hasta la semana 30.
En 2019 murieron 241.126 personas, en 2020 238.841 personas, en 2021 300.274 personas, en 2022 murieron 261.735 personas.
Los datos directos de la oficina de Estadística polaca.

Es decir mueren menos el último anho cuando un 60% de la población está vacunada completamente que en 2021 que acabó el anho con aprox. el 54% completamente vacunado, sin embargo a mitad de anho solo estaba el 10% completamente vacunado.

Teniendo en cuenta que siempre has negado la existencia del virus y que en 2021 en Polonia la tasa de vacunación es bajísima hasta bien entrado el anho, a qué se debe que en 2022 haya menos muertos cuando empezó el anho con un 55% de población vacunada que debería estar cayendo como moscas y superar la cifra de 2021 sin apenas vacunados durante gran parte del anho?

Por qué murió en 2021 tanta gente del virus que no existe cuando apenas estaban vacunados, no deberían ser las vacunas las causantes de las muertes?

Y como esto con todo, sacar conclusiones absurdas interpretando los datos como quieres sin estudios ni correlaciones aparentes.


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Mira me he cogido al azar las estadísticas de Polonia de muertes en 2022, 2021, 2020 y 2019 hasta la semana 30.
> En 2019 murieron 241.126 personas, en 2020 238.841 personas, en 2021 300.274 personas, en 2022 murieron 261.735 personas.
> Los datos directos de la oficina de Estadística polaca.
> 
> ...



Los polacos son los menos borregos de todos y tienen menor mortalidad.

Gracias por apoyar la correlación a la que apuntaba con España y Portugal.

Los más "protegidos" mueren más y nadie sabe porqué! "Hazen farta hestudios" ....

pero las inyecciones ersn "seguras" por cojones, para ponérselas al maypr número de personas, incluso con coacciones, para eso los hestuduis sobran!

*Se pasaron masivamente por el forro el principio de precaución y ahora dicen no saber el porqué del "accidente".*


----------



## Feyerabend (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Los polacos son los menos borregos de todos y tienen menor mortalidad.
> 
> Gracias por apoyar la correlación a la que apuntaba con España y Portugal.
> 
> ...



No evadas la respuesta ni saques conclusiones de algo que no se ha mencionado, que siempre haces lo mismo. Yo te estoy poniendo el caso concreto de Polonia, te debería dar igual puesto que lo consideras una consecuencia universal.
Si los polacos apenas se vacunaron en 2021, por qué son las muertes en 2021 mayores que las de 2022?
Si no existe el virus y los polacos no se vacunaron apenas en 2021, por qué ese número tan elevado de muertes?
Si la vacuna es un arma en masa, por qué las muertes están disminuyendo cuando el porcentaje de vacunados polacos aumenta?


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> No evadas la respuesta ni saques conclusiones de algo que no se ha mencionado, que siempre haces lo mismo. Yo te estoy poniendo el caso concreto de Polonia, te debería dar igual puesto que lo consideras una consecuencia universal.
> Si los polacos apenas se vacunaron en 2021, por qué son las muertes en 2021 mayores que las de 2022?
> Si no existe el virus y los polacos no se vacunaron apenas en 2021, por qué ese número tan elevado de muertes?
> Si la vacuna es un arma en masa, por qué las muertes están disminuyendo cuando el porcentaje de vacunados polacos aumenta?



Has puesto el caso de Polonia y te lo agradezco porque encaja con la tesis de que a más vacunas experimentales mayor número de muertes "inexplicables".

Cardiopatías concretamenta que además figuran en la lista de efectos secundarios y que ocasionó la retirada de algunas de ellas en ciertos paises y comunidades (los famosos trombos de Astrazeneca por ejemplo, encabezaron totulares en su momento).

Sorpresa ninguna. *¿A qué viene ahora hacerse los suecos?*

¿Qué esperabas de una vacunación masiva que se saltó todas las salvaguardias de la ciencia y administrativas para el uso de medicamentos?

Lo mismo ya se hizo en 1914-1918 con el resultado que todos conocemos y al que se le puso apellido español.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Ago 2022)

De todos modos, no está cascando el 80% de la población mundial, tal como vaticinaba burbuja.

Es un 0,001% de reacciones adversas fatales.

La vacuna mata, pero a unos pocos "elegidos" por el motivo que sea, mala suerte, genética, predisposición a reaccion adversa, etc.


----------



## flanagan (30 Ago 2022)

Seguro que no es por una masiva subida de sueldos.


----------



## Feyerabend (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Has puesto el caso de Polonia y te lo agradezco porque encaja con la tesis de que a más vacunas experimentales mayor número de muertes "inexplicables".
> 
> Cardiopatías concretamenta que además figuran en la lista de efectos secundarios y que ocasionó la retirada de algunas de ellas en ciertos paises y comunidades (los famosos trombos de Astrazeneca por ejemplo, encabezaron totulares en su momento).
> 
> ...



De dónde sacas eso? La estadística dice que hubo más muertes cuando había menos vacunados. No sabes leer los datos? En 2021 hay 40 mil muertes más que en 2022 y 62 mil más que en 2020 cuando resulta que ahora hay más vacunados que antes. Te he pedido que expliques eso porque no cuadra con lo que predicas.
No te hablo de titulares, te doy datos puros que contradicen lo que predicas. Céntrate en ellos.


----------



## Feyerabend (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Has puesto el caso de Polonia y te lo agradezco porque encaja con la tesis de que a más vacunas experimentales mayor número de muertes "inexplicables".
> 
> Cardiopatías concretamenta que además figuran en la lista de efectos secundarios y que ocasionó la retirada de algunas de ellas en ciertos paises y comunidades (los famosos trombos de Astrazeneca por ejemplo, encabezaron totulares en su momento).
> 
> ...



Por cierto también te pongo el gráfico de exceso de muertes de Espana:







Cómo se explica que el exceso de mortalidad ahora mismo esté por debajo del exceos de mortalidad de justo antes de empezar el coranavirus?
O simplemente que se mantenga constante desde hace 2 anhos?
No debería crecer exponencialmente a partir de que la mayor parte de la población se vacunara?


----------



## bice (30 Ago 2022)

Se inventarán cualquier cosa antes que reconocer la verdad; dirán que es el cambio climático, la crisis energética, que las medidas anticovid han mermando el sistema inmune, cualquier cosa menos investigar la realidad; además ningún vacunado va a pedir que se investigue la verdadera razón porque eso supondría reconocer que les han engañado y antes muertos que reconocer el error. Para lo único que está sirviendo es para que los que no pasamos por el aro sepamos en nuestro interior que hicimos lo correcto.


----------



## Alberto1989 (30 Ago 2022)

La gente muere más por la mayor opresión del sistema heteropatriarcal binario no horizontal


----------



## - Rey de los piratas- (30 Ago 2022)

Cambio climatico


----------



## Decipher (30 Ago 2022)

Lo que no me trago es que no se sepa el porqué.


----------



## Cicciolino (30 Ago 2022)

Mucha gente y ninguna persona.


----------



## napobalo (30 Ago 2022)

Que decepcionante , a ver si en invierno vemos montañas de jubiletas muertos estilo peste negra porque por el momento na de na


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ago 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Este verano está muriendo más gente de lo esperado en España y no podemos saber por qué (eldiario.es)
> 
> 
> _Verano de 2022. Todos los países europeos han sufrido los estragos de la COVID-19, ola estival incluida. Todos se han vacunado. Todos han recurrido a confinamientos y medidas en algún momento de la pandemia. Todos han sufrido olas de calor. Y, sin embargo, solo algunos como España —también Inglaterra y Portugal— están viendo desde junio un exceso de muertes muy por encima de lo esperado. ¿A qué se debe?
> ...




El profesor Laporte dice que no seria difícil comprobar si hay relación entre el exceso de muertes en julio y los 4 chutes de vacuna



Koriel dijo:


>


----------



## eyeoftiger (30 Ago 2022)

Mueren más o menos según el lote.


----------



## jkaza (30 Ago 2022)

Los zoomers y las élites están de enhorabuena, es un win-win a corto plazo.

Ya veremos cómo acabán los mocosos de aquí a 6-7 años


----------



## Manteka (30 Ago 2022)

Pues en mi entorno no paran de caer como moscas. Mi cuñada hace un par de meses. Un compañero de trabajo se murió la semana pasada, el exmarido de otra cuñada también...


----------



## Pepeprisas (30 Ago 2022)

Que si que vale que muy bien, pero cuando me ponen la cuarta


----------



## bocadRillo (30 Ago 2022)

Suerte que tienes. 
A mí se me han muerto en 2 años tantos parientes mayores como en los 10 años anteriores.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## GatoAzul (30 Ago 2022)

Eso de que "nadie" sabe el por qué va a ser una falacia.


----------



## Hulagu (30 Ago 2022)

Mueren por leerse tochos infectos burbujos, como el tuyo.


----------



## Yomimo (30 Ago 2022)

Ya van asomando la patita porque la cosa cada día va ser más evidente y la culpa será del calor y el cambio climático o similar, mi teoría es qué las las vacunas tienen qué ver y sobre todo el colapso sanitario qué cada vez es mayor, estan demorándose 4-6 meses para pruebas importantes como un Tac o un escaner y hablo de Guipuzcoa, a saber en otros sitios.


----------



## Can Cervecero (30 Ago 2022)

Fallece el capitán jefe de la Escuadrilla Plus Ultra de la Guardia Real


La Escuadrilla Plus Ultra del Ejército del Aire, integrada en la Guardia Real, h...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com


----------



## Cinismo Fascinante (30 Ago 2022)

Elefante en la habitación

En inglés, elephant in the room («elefante en la habitación») es una expresión metafórica que hace referencia a una verdad evidente que es ignorada o pasa inadvertida. También se aplica a un problema o riesgo obvio que nadie quiere discutir.

1Se basa en la idea de que sería imposible pasar por alto la presencia de un elefante en una habitación; entonces, las personas en la habitación que fingen que el elefante no está ahí han elegido evitar lidiar con el enorme problema que implica. 2 Sin embargo, la propia presencia de una situación tan grande y obvia se vuelve incómoda para todos los involucrados, quienes, a pesar de ello, continúan evitando atender o hablar del problema.






__





Elefante en la habitación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## reconvertido (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Hemos inyectado múltiples sustancias experimentales de múltiples marcas al 90% dela población. Ahora muere más gente pero no tenemos mi idea de lo que puede ser.
> 
> Si lo supiéramos habría linchamientos por doquier.



Aunque lo supiéramos no ocurriría nada.

La gente lo sabe.
No hace nada.


----------



## reconvertido (30 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> No pueden ser las vakuñas experimentales, porque eso es lo que decían que pasaría los malvados negacionistas. Así que nos quedaremos sin saber y sobretodo sin investigar.



Hijos de puta negacionistas, estáis matando a los vacunados con vuestras declaraciones sobre las vacunas.
Oh wait...


----------



## HaCHa (30 Ago 2022)

Las causas principales de las muertes en exceso son enfermedades cardiocirculatorias y diabetes.






¿Y a qué se debe, entonces, ese exceso de muertes? Pues, según las autoridades británicas, todavía no pueden sacar conclusiones, pero a lo que apuntan es a que esas muertes son consecuencia a la degradación en la calidad asistencial como consecuencia de la pandemia.

¿Qué países han tenido más recortes en sanidad tras la pandemia? Pues los afectados por el exceso de muertes y ya.

Hale, cerrad el hilo.


P.D. Si queréis discutirlo, aquí lo explican:








Why have there been excess deaths this summer? - UK in a changing Europe


Stuart McDonald, founder of the Covid-19 Actuaries Response Group, examines why we're seeing excess deaths in the summer months.




ukandeu.ac.uk


----------



## estroboscopico (30 Ago 2022)

Las gráficas que se muestran en la noticia son desde 2015 y no me parece 7 años tanto tiempo como para sacar conclusiones catastrofistas.

España es uno de los países con más esperanza de vida del mundo y bueno, mientras mueran viejos de 80 años tampoco creo que la cosa sea como para pensar que esto es algo más que un simple pico que se dan en todas las estadísticas de vez en cuando cada x años, es decir, es como decir que porque en un año en concreto a llovido poco, el mundo se va a acabar, sobre todo si vemos las gráficas de los últimos 50 años, donde en esos 50 años se han producido eventos similares cada 20 años de media.

Hasta que no pasen varios años continuados con una mortalidad anómala, no se pueden sacar conclusiones.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (30 Ago 2022)

Debo estar un poco espeso. No soy capaz de encontrar nº de muertos totales a secas, por ejemplo en EEUU, de 2019 (ahí creo que eran 2.8 mill) a 2022. Debería ser muy fácil, pero sólo encuentro artículos de prensa con conjeturas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Ago 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> Yo tengo una vida. No puedo perder el tempo leyendo magufadas.



si tienes una vida como dices no deberías estar leyendo magufadas hombre, estarías a otra cosa, menuda contradicción.


----------



## Desencantado (30 Ago 2022)

...de los cerebros.


----------



## daesrd (30 Ago 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Este verano está muriendo más gente de lo esperado en España y no podemos saber por qué (eldiario.es)
> 
> 
> _Verano de 2022. Todos los países europeos han sufrido los estragos de la COVID-19, ola estival incluida. Todos se han vacunado. Todos han recurrido a confinamientos y medidas en algún momento de la pandemia. Todos han sufrido olas de calor. Y, sin embargo, solo algunos como España —también Inglaterra y Portugal— están viendo desde junio un exceso de muertes muy por encima de lo esperado. ¿A qué se debe?
> ...



De no lavarse los dientes por la noche?


----------



## morethanafeeling (30 Ago 2022)

Cinismo Fascinante dijo:


> 1Se basa en la idea de que sería imposible pasar por alto la presencia de un elefante en una habitación; entonces, las personas en la habitación que fingen que el elefante no está ahí han elegido evitar lidiar con el enorme problema que implica. 2 Sin embargo, la propia presencia de una situación tan grande y obvia se vuelve incómoda para todos los involucrados, quienes, a pesar de ello, continúan evitando atender o hablar del problema.



Y sobre todo se evita hablar del elefante cuando hacerlo implica que pierdas tu trabajo.


----------



## Hulagu (30 Ago 2022)

Calopez...trollss vergonzosos


----------



## pcbyte (30 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> si tienes una vida como dices no deberías estar leyendo magufadas hombre, estarías a otra cosa, menuda contradicción.



Ahora estoy de vacaciones. El jueves vuelvo a no tener tiempo para chorradas.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Ago 2022)

Por qué vox no pide explicaciones?


----------



## The Replicant (30 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Lo que no me trago es que no se sepa el porqué.



Se sabe pero no se dice, es el ejemplo perfecto de lo que se conoce como un "secreto a voces"


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Ago 2022)

Pues debes ser de los.pocos


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Ago 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Por qué vox no pide explicaciones?



Porque tambien se kakunaron


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Ago 2022)

"Tormenta" de hijos de la gran puta de expertos


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Ago 2022)

jus dijo:


> Se muere gente mayor... ¿algún problema tenéis con esto?
> 
> Sobra gente en españa por todas partes, sobre todo viejos, qué queréis que os diga.



Tu te informas bien? Los que caen de repentinitis y derivados estan la mayoria entre los 25 y los 50 y pico


----------



## ueee3 (30 Ago 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Este verano está muriendo más gente de lo esperado en España y no podemos saber por qué (eldiario.es)
> 
> 
> _Verano de 2022. Todos los países europeos han sufrido los estragos de la COVID-19, ola estival incluida. Todos se han vacunado. Todos han recurrido a confinamientos y medidas en algún momento de la pandemia. Todos han sufrido olas de calor. Y, sin embargo, solo algunos como España —también Inglaterra y Portugal— están viendo desde junio un exceso de muertes muy por encima de lo esperado. ¿A qué se debe?
> ...



Ojo, fijaos que dice "y no podemos saber por qué", no "no sabemos por qué", que sería lo lógico. Joder, lo están gritando sin decirlo.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Loz elegidoz purazangrez.
> 
> *GÑ*





Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> Vuelve a leer lo que escribes. El primer párrafo es lo contrario a la última línea. Aquí si se supiera eso la gente saldría a aplaudir a las 8 con el lema #nosepodiasaber o algo así y si el telediarreo les dice que la quinta y la sexta ya si son las buenas y las que no matan, colas kilométricas para ponérselas, niños de 3 años incluídos.



Es triste pero seguro que sería así como dices


----------



## AsustaLerdos (30 Ago 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Dos anhos con la sanidad paralizada y sin dar citas, sin hacer seguimientos a pacientes de riesgo y sin diagnosticar como se hacía antes pues ahora vienen las consecuencias de enfermedades no detectadas.



Claro claro....y en USA ya les pasaba antes por eso mismo.....No


----------



## Kbkubito (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Hemos inyectado múltiples sustancias experimentales de múltiples marcas al 90% dela población. Ahora muere más gente pero no tenemos mi idea de lo que puede ser.
> 
> Si lo supiéramos habría linchamientos por doquier.



En muy alta estima tiene usted a los Expañoles. 

Si en la transición la luz hubiese costado el kw/hr la mitad del salario mínimo el pais habria ardido hasta los cimientos. Y mire como estamos ahora,con el aire a 27°C....


----------



## jaimitoabogado (30 Ago 2022)

Esta muriendo gente que antes no se moría, te das cuen?


----------



## Bud_Spencer (30 Ago 2022)

Esa caterva de hijos de puta del panfleto de Preescolar no tienen corazón,que asco de gente


----------



## Bud_Spencer (30 Ago 2022)

jus dijo:


> Se muere gente mayor... ¿algún problema tenéis con esto?
> 
> Sobra gente en españa por todas partes, sobre todo viejos, qué queréis que os diga.



Sobre todo sobran rojos hijos de puta.


----------



## Soundblaster (30 Ago 2022)

@Cygnus Saint , @el arquitecto, @txusky_g

Quedan ustedes himbokados.


----------



## ecolin (30 Ago 2022)

Tiene que caérsete el alma que, teniendo una edad y habiendo peleado una vida entera, con tus circunstancias, con tus problemas, con tu empeño en sacar adelante a lo que ahora son hombres y mujeres y entonces críos, y que vengan desgraciados a decirte que sobras.

Desde luego, un pañal meado de un hombre o mujer de los de antes vale infinitamente más que la vida entera de cierta escoria.


----------



## un mundo feliz (30 Ago 2022)

seguras y efectivas


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (30 Ago 2022)

No sabemos por qué...


----------



## stuka (30 Ago 2022)

No deseéis tanto que palmen a millones (cuidado con tus deseos...) PORQUE TANOS Y MORONEGROS NO SE HAN PINCHADO NI CON UN ALFILER.


Así que ya podéis imaginar la escena que se va a quedar...ninis. Ni siquiera podréis asomaros a la ventana del zulo.


----------



## Nenos (30 Ago 2022)

Se está muriendo gente que no se había muerto antes nunca.


----------



## arevacoali (30 Ago 2022)

Es por culpa de los negacionistas que no nos hemos vacunado.

Circulen


----------



## lappin7 (30 Ago 2022)

*La destrucción de una cultura tiene varias etapas. 
Permitir que se nos trate como idiotas y actuar en consecuencia, es una de ellas.

Las multitudes sin rostro pueden ser la salvación o la prostitución del planeta
En este caso, ya han decidido por los hijos de baphomet*


----------



## Nefersen (31 Ago 2022)

Es impresionante observar los argumentos retorcidos del artículo para evitar señalar al verdadero culpable, que todos conocemos: el consumo excesivo de pizzas y hamburguesas.


----------



## NormanMan (31 Ago 2022)

si es por la vacuna, ellos lo eligieron


----------



## ivanito (31 Ago 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Dos anhos con la sanidad paralizada y sin dar citas, sin hacer seguimientos a pacientes de riesgo y sin diagnosticar como se hacía antes pues ahora vienen las consecuencias de enfermedades no detectadas.



Y 2 años con un trapo en la boca que solo te lo quitabas para ir al bar.


----------



## Yo. (31 Ago 2022)

Por la vacuna del COVID. Yo antes de que me vacunasen nunca me había muerto.


----------



## Romu (31 Ago 2022)

Hay temas que son tabú .
Estamos en un país de VIEJOS.
Vas por la calle y hay mas taca-taca con cuidadora sudamericana que bebés en cochecito.

La vida no es eterna.


----------



## piensaflexible (31 Ago 2022)

El otro día un trivacunados joven sano, dijo que ahora tenía asma por haber pasado la Covid, que eso le dijo el médico..cuando lo paso super light y en tres días como un resfriado.
Al final me dejan de dar pena porque ostia, estabas bien y te has quedado tocado de salud y todo te vale, no investigas nada, no actúas? Iros a la mierda enserio...


----------



## NIKK (31 Ago 2022)

¿Podría ser porque la gente se muere? por el cilo de la vida y tal; pregunto a todos los lisensiados, porque en este puto pais de mierda todos son lisensiados, todos tienen cuenta de twitter, facebook y demás mierdas; iros a tomar por culo ignorantes, que sois una panda de catetos, ignorantes. La gente se muere porque se tiene que morir.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (31 Ago 2022)

Nos estan fumigando, me lo dijo un Coronel del Real Ejercito del Aire Español con el que coincido a beber cardú de vez en cuando.
Malditas elites judeomasonas y su puto control de masas, ahora diran que no tienen nada que ver con la sequia, igual que con la plandemia.


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (31 Ago 2022)

Lo curioso es que no los sigan contabilizando como muertos kobiz, como ya explicó el calvo del Gobierno Vasco.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (31 Ago 2022)

*España lidera el exceso de mortalidad en toda Europa y casi triplica la media del continente*

*El nuestro está entre los tres estados de la UE con más muertes en junio de 2022, según Eurostat*









España lidera el exceso de mortalidad en toda Europa y casi triplica la media del continente


El nuestro está entre los tres estados de la UE con más muertes en junio de 2022, según Eurostat




www.eldebate.com


----------



## elcoto (31 Ago 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> Tiene que caérsete el alma que, teniendo una edad y habiendo peleado una vida entera, con tus circunstancias, con tus problemas, con tu empeño en sacar adelante a lo que ahora son hombres y mujeres y entonces críos, *y que vengan desgraciados a decirte que sobras.*
> 
> Desde luego, un pañal meado de un hombre o mujer de los de antes vale infinitamente más que la vida entera de cierta escoria.



Que va, no te dicen que sobras. Directamente te asesinan.


----------



## Turgot (31 Ago 2022)

Romu dijo:


> Hay temas que son tabú .
> Estamos en un país de VIEJOS.
> Vas por la calle y hay mas taca-taca con cuidadora sudamericana que bebés en cochecito.
> 
> La vida no es eterna.



¿Y eso es de este año?


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (1 Sep 2022)

*El Gobierno no ha dado ni una sola explicación de por qué en España muere más gente que en Europa*

*Mutismo en el Ejecutivo, incapaz de argumentar por qué nuestro país es el segundo estado de la UE con mayor exceso de fallecimientos*










El Gobierno no ha dado ni una sola explicación de por qué en España muere más gente que en Europa


Mutismo en el Ejecutivo, incapaz de argumentar por qué nuestro país es el segundo estado de la UE con mayor exceso de fallecimientos




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Mentalharm (1 Sep 2022)

Es COVID que ha vuelto de vacaciones y con más ganas de contagiar que nunca. Magufos, que sois magufos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El Gobierno no ha dado ni una sola explicación de por qué en España muere más gente que en Europa*
> 
> *Mutismo en el Ejecutivo, incapaz de argumentar por qué nuestro país es el segundo estado de la UE con mayor exceso de fallecimientos*
> 
> ...



Bueno el encierro fue más letal que el virus...
Depresión por estar encerrado en nuestros pisos Paco ...
Ruina económica..por mucho erte y tal.al final consumidas paro y encima te quitaban Un 20%de ingresos..si ya estabas hasta el cuello por la hipoteca ahora peor..ya que casualidad se para la economía pero no las hipotecas...
Los que tenían cáncer jodanse un virus con un .0.02% de letalidad tiene más prioridad
Y lo mismo los que tienen revisiones médicas y demás checkins..
Y así podría seguir
.en serio hacía falta colopsar la economía por una gripe medianamente fuerte.porque ni llegó a la vitalidad de la gripe a de hace 6 años


----------



## Turgot (1 Sep 2022)

EL FOLLACAJAS dijo:


> Lo curioso es que no los sigan contabilizando como muertos kobiz, como ya explicó el calvo del Gobierno Vasco.



Sería demasiada cantada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Sería demasiada cantada



Que yo sepa a todo muerto en 2020 de contaba como covid como el George Floyd ese .que cojones los PCR no era un método válido para ver si estabas infectado..
La primera pandemia asintomática de la historia


----------



## Turgot (1 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que yo sepa a todo muerto en 2020 de contaba como covid como el George Floyd ese .que cojones los PCR no era un método válido para ver si estabas infectado..
> La primera pandemia asintomática de la historia



Pero ya esta vacunada el 90% de la población española, sería admitir que la vacuna no sirve para nada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Pero ya esta vacunada el 90% de la población española, sería admitir que la vacuna no sirve para nada



No..o que los números siempre han estado inflados..


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (4 Sep 2022)

*La relajación de las medidas y la no vacunación: posibles causas del exceso de mortalidad*

*El exceso de muertes por todas las causas a día 31 de agosto de 2022 es de 30.657, un 56% más que en las mismas fechas del año pasado*









La relajación de las medidas y la no vacunación: posibles causas del exceso de mortalidad


El exceso de mortalidad por todas las causas en lo que va de año supera considerablemente a las registradas durante el mismo periodo del año previo. Entre el 1 de enero y el 31...




www.elmundo.es


----------

